# 3 cats looking for new home - Scotland



## Trio (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm devastated to have to do this, but my husband has depression and can't cope with our three cats anymore.

We have a tabby cat, almost 3 years old, called Jude. He is best friends with our other 3 year old male cat, Sammy. Jude has a dicky tummy and needs to eat high meat content food. He eats wet and dry food, usually the Feline Fayre stuff works well. He is on "sensitive" dry food as other types tend to upset his stomach and he can have blood in his stool otherwise. He is a lovely cat but a bit timid, very scared of new situations and new people so needs someone with time and patience, as well as lots of love for him.

Sammy is a black cat, 3 years old, cross breed. He is quite a lazy soul and likes to spend his time either on your lap or cuddled up with Jude. He needs to be encouraged to use up some energy!

Delilah is our female cat, also three years old. She is a tortoiseshell cross breed. She loves being the centre of attention, likes to sit on your lap and have lots of love. 

All cats are indoor cats - although I'm sure would be fine with going outside as they all enjoy coming out in the garden with me now and again. Would be due booster injections in November.

We have three and although it would be nice for them to go together, they can be split up into two and one - the two male cats are best of friends and need to go together. The female cat should be fine by herself but may be very unsure of new cats. 

As I said, I'm truly gutted as I love them all so much but I am desperate to find a good loving home for them.

Please let me know if you think you can give them a good home.

In Dundee but would be willing to travel for the right person x


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm sorry you are having to rehome your cats, this must be a really tough decision for you. Do you have any photos? It might help to attract more people if we could see them. Good luck, I hope you find them lovely homes .


----------



## Trio (Jul 4, 2010)

Jude our tabby








Delilah hiding in a bag


----------

